# Visitenkarte wird nicht aktualisiert



## rifter21 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallöle zusammen,

obwohl der Upload bei mir reibungslos funktioniert, und auch die Charaktere über die Suche erscheinen werden meine Visitenkarten nicht ordentlich aktualisiert.

MAch ich irgendwas falsch? 

Grüße

Rifter


----------



## Rascal (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Um welchen Char handelt es sich?

Wahrscheinlich ist das Bild noch im Cache deines Browsers. Versuch mal, die Seite neu zu laden (mit Ctrl+F5), oder den Cache zu leeren.
Für IE, Firefox und Opera findest du hier eine kleine Anleitung dazu.

So Long
Rascal


----------



## rifter21 (5. Oktober 2006)

jener hier:

http://www.buffed.de/?c=680262&tab=4

Cache leeren/neu laden, keine Verbesserung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (5. Oktober 2006)

Hmm ok einige der Visitenkarten scheinen derzeit ne Macke beim aktualisieren zu haben...

Das müssen sich allerdings die Admins mal anschauen.


----------



## Crowley (5. Oktober 2006)

bin dran.


----------



## Crowley (5. Oktober 2006)

OK, sollte jetzt wieder gehen.


----------



## Rascal (5. Oktober 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> OK, sollte jetzt wieder gehen.


http://www.buffed.de/?c=702184&tab=4

Wie oft werden denn die Visitenkarten nun aktualisiert?


----------



## Crowley (5. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/?c=702184&tab=4
> 
> Wie oft werden denn die Visitenkarten nun aktualisiert?


Jedesmal, wenn andere Daten eingetragen werden.


----------



## Liubei (8. Oktober 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Jedesmal, wenn andere Daten eingetragen werden.




bei mir klappt es immer noch nicht ich konnte seid ca 3 tagen nur mehr des nachtelf bild mit dem schurken machen dass als einziges aktuallisiert wurde und jetzt wird gar nichts mehr aktuallisiert...

/edit: hab gerade mit STRG+F5 probiert und hat geklappt danke


----------

